# OPI - Toyland collection Winter 08



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 12, 2008)

Have any of you seen it yet?? Its amazing for winter colors!!  I ordered 8 out of the 12, I'll make some swatches as soon as i get them!


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG! I loooove all the colors on the top row...especially the very last one


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 12, 2008)

yes i agree! I think ill get both of the top row far right. charcoal and the bluey one. yay!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 12, 2008)

I am seriously addicted.  I feel like I am cheating on MAC with nailpolish.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't found these in stores yet, but they are on

8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less
Trans Design, Inc.

And I found some swatches! (minus Brand New Skates)
Scrangie: Swatches: OPI Holiday 2008 - Holiday In Toyland

A few more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You might have to seach for "toyland" for them to come up.
http://www.thenailphile.com/

I definately want Brand New Skates and Baby It's Coal Outside.  Probably Little Red Wagon and Red Hot gift too


----------



## user79 (Oct 12, 2008)

The swatch for Don't Toy with Me looks nice, the rest I'm not really feeling...


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I am seriously addicted.  I feel like I am cheating on MAC with nailpolish.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 12, 2008)

All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource

There's more swatches in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really like, Baby It's Coal Outside, Play Til Midnight, "Sheer" Your Toys and Brand New Skates.

Audrey: your not the only one. I've changed my np twice today


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource

There's more swatches in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really like, Baby It's Coal Outside, Play Til Midnight, "Sheer" Your Toys and Brand New Skates.

Audrey: your not the only one. I've changed my np twice today _

 
I know what you mean!  I change my polish daily at least once.  It's gotten even worse since I got the Konad nail art stamper.  I do it even more often now!


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 12, 2008)

I got Don't Toy with me! Super sparkly ruby red! Think MAC Rocker but million times better and blingier.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I know what you mean!  I change my polish daily at least once.  It's gotten even worse since I got the Konad nail art stamper.  I do it even more often now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Snce joining the nail board, I've acquired 70 polishes and change mani almost every single day..


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Oct 13, 2008)

i have one more color that I want in the France collection (We'll Always Have Paris) then I'm off to  Toyland.....I'm thinkin Brand New Skates, Baby It's Coal Outside and Ruby for Rudolph...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 16, 2008)

Im ordering 6 of them, haha


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 18, 2008)

I really love:

Community Nail Polish Gallery - Home

You can search for swatches of ANY polish!


----------



## kateybabey (Oct 18, 2008)

Yay, I got Sheer Your Toys and Glamour Game, they are gorgeous! i'm in love.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Oct 20, 2008)

i have you're a doll. It's a pinkish-lavender w/ red flecks (only noticeable in lighted areas). I tried brand new skates & baby it's "coal" outside & didn't like them instore, but once it dried, i loved it. have to go back for those two.

I haven't really been too thrill it the last recent collections so I'm really excited for this one:]


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 20, 2008)

Me want these.... I think I'm gonna order Brand New Skates, Don't Toy with me, Sheer your Toys, Glamour Game and Play till midnight...


----------



## Rennah (Oct 20, 2008)

Oooh!
On my wishlist:
Brand New Skates
Baby It's "Coal" Outside!
Don't Toy with Me
A Ruby for Rudolph


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 20, 2008)

Ahhhh I after the France collection my eyes really opened up to OPI and its been a downhill after. I always had a 'thing' for nice nailpolish but had a few colours here and there.

Oh boy... now its officially over. I just ordered Baby Its Coal Outside its so unique I just had to have it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 21, 2008)

So today I got Sheer your Toys and Glamour Game. I wanted to also get Play til Midnight but to me it looked exactly like Russian Navy (which I have). I may go back and get some more, I still liked the France collection better but this is a nice change too


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 3, 2008)

"A ruby for Rudolph" is gorgeous! I love red np and I have tons of them, but this one is truly great.


----------



## Rennah (Nov 13, 2008)

I got Don't Toy With Me. It's gorgeous!!!
They were out of Brand New Skates.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 13, 2008)

I only got 2 of these - Brand New Skates and Baby it's Coal Outside.  I am not super wowed, but then again, it's hard to beat the France collection for me


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 26, 2008)

I want Glamour Game and Little Red Wagon.  They look gorgeous.  A Ruby For Rudolph sounds so cute.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 3, 2008)

I want Brand New Skates and Baby It's Coal Outside! i keep looking at them but for some reason keep passing them up. They are the only two I want though


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 5, 2008)

I ordered Baby it's "Coal" Outside, A Ruby for Rudolph, and Don't Toy With Me!
I can't wait for them to come!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ Don't Toy With Me is gorgeous! I always wear nail polish so i'm used to my nails been groomed but when I had this polish on, I couldn't stop staring at them


----------

